# Early season fun!



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Here are a few birds that were had at a early goose spot that I have permission to hunt!

The first two were from my first succesful solo goose hunt. Felt good! Beautiful morning too.

The second was a 2-man limit. What an action packed hunt. We shot pretty well, and I definately improved from the first time out. My buddy shot a band, it was tagged in Ross County.

Gotta love the early season!


----------



## ringmuskie9 (Mar 26, 2009)

Good shoot Kyle!


----------



## firstflight111 (May 22, 2008)

nice going ....just an fyi dont stack your geese on top of you decoys ..then you have to clean the dried blood off and mess up the paint ...


----------



## Goosehtr (Jan 28, 2009)

Looks like a couple good days there.

Good Luck
Andy


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

firstflight111 said:


> nice going ....just an fyi dont stack your geese on top of you decoys ..then you have to clean the dried blood off and mess up the paint ...


This did happen! Very bloody now. Fortunately, they needed a bath anyway bef0re the real season.

Thanks guys

It was a good example of finding the X and hunting it.


----------



## ducky152000 (Jul 20, 2005)

Nice job! Glad to hear your effort in finding the X paid off! There is so many things why my passion is waterfowling and finding a feild full of birds and goin in the next day is one of em. Nothing like spending time behind the windshield and it paying off the next day. Dont get me wrong though trafficing geese is by far my favorite, you really earn your geese that way.


----------



## firstflight111 (May 22, 2008)

ducky152000 said:


> Nice job! Glad to hear your effort in finding the X paid off! There is so many things why my passion is waterfowling and finding a feild full of birds and goin in the next day is one of em. Nothing like spending time behind the windshield and it paying off the next day. Dont get me wrong though trafficing geese is by far my favorite, you really earn your geese that way.


 yea i olny hunt a big field if i have lots of guys... why burn up a field of 300 birds when theres just 2 people ....with 2 or 3 guys 30 to 40 birds is all you need .. and i just hunt where the birds want to be cause i am old and lazy  ...


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Burning up a landowner with a bunch of guys applies in many fields.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## goose commander (May 11, 2010)

Good work kyle


----------



## ducky152000 (Jul 20, 2005)

Mushijobah said:


> Burning up a landowner with a bunch of guys applies in many fields.
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


We've never ran into that down here, most of the farmers no the more guys out the more geese we are aloud to kill.


----------



## Nelliboy2 (Apr 11, 2011)

Good job man, glad you got into a few!


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Thanks. Just some info. The farm had recently cut sileage and the geese were roosting at many nearby water bodies. We used a natural blind and created multiple landing pockets around it to accomodate geese coming from different roosting spots.


----------

